# Funny KSL classified .44 ad



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Check this out thought it was pretty good.
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=20716996&cat=185&lpid=1&search=


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

That was excellent!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ha ha ha that guy was funny!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

> If you can't handle .44 Mag, read no further. Instead, go read something by that chick who wrote Twilight and have nice cup of tea made from disappointment and shame.


 -_O-


----------

